# Walking on lead



## eliza doolittle (May 9, 2013)

Hi All

I am new to this forum and would like to find out if anybody has a similar problem with their Vizsla when walking on the lead.

Chester is now 6.5 months old and totally adorable. He goes to puppy training classes and is getting on well. 

When he is walking on the lead, as soon as it becomes taut where he is pulling, he does a little twirl (full ciircle) then carries on. This sometimes happens every few paces and although it looks hilarious, I am not sure why on earth he is doing it. At the training school, they said they have not seen this before and wonder if he is just self correcting when the lead goes taut.

I am really keen to find out if anyone else has had a similar experience.

Many thanks
Eliza Doolittle


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

My Betty's first encounter was the same way. We were cracking up! She's getting a bit better now although sometimes she must be chewing on her leash. She is only 9.5 weeks old so we can expect much yet.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, eliza doolittle, and welcome to the forums! 

The people at the training school have a pretty good theory about why Chester is doing the twirl. I've not seen it myself, though. He will probably get beyond it all by himself, with enough walking experience. Do you have any pics of Chester you'd like to share with us? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## eliza doolittle (May 9, 2013)

Hi there

Thank you both for your replies. It is pretty funny to watch.

I will try to post pics soon of my lovely boy soon.

Thanks again.

Hope your Vizslas are keeping you busy too.

;D ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

BIRDS SCENTS POINTS

2ND TO DONE 

I WILL NOT YET POST MY WILLOW LEAD WALKS :-[

PACKING MY RUD DOGS NUTS" : ;D


----------

